# hacker



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok my wifi keeps getting compromised, i have put a 128bit wep key into the router but this dude keeps getting the key from it. He took over my moms laptop a few minutes ago, i went into the router and disabled wifi and kicked both my mom and him off, problem is i need wifi. I limited DHCP and IP range to 2 IP's yet he still keeps getting in, any ideas?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 10, 2008)

turn the ssid broadcast off and change the name (this means you will have to manually set each computer to connect to the network) use WPA style encryption and mac address filtering,  doing all of that should make your network virtually unhackable


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 10, 2008)

Kill him. Track him down, and pop a cap in him. Stealing interwebs is serious business. This is the only solution. 

Or, just put WPA, MAC filtering, and hide your SSID broadcast.

Your choice, although I recommend the first option.

Chris


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

Does your router have wireless access control like my netgear? I have to add each wireless MAC address for them to be able to gain access.


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, but the first option only deals with one single guy.
Might I suggest you look for upside-down-ternet?
Seriously, it'll piss him off.

I did have a similar problem, but now I've just simply got WPA-PSK security. Haven't set up MAC filtering or turned off SSID yet.

I +1 the other suggestions, but also add that you should change the user and password for your router at the same time. He definately won't have access to the router then.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just another simple thing to add, hacking WEP is very easy now a days (prolly more limited by the chipset used by wifi cards in PCs) but as far as I know, all Apple desktop and laptops that have wifi built in have the right chipset for hacking WEP keys, its just a matter of know what program (also very easy to obtain) to use.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

well SSID has been off, i keep it off for secruity reasons thats why this guy bugs me, is there anyway to find a non broadcasting SSID?

Its a cheap SBC provided router


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 10, 2008)

My guess is either he has access to the router itself, or the packet sniffing program he uses is able to figure that out for him.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 10, 2008)

Good luck with blocking the fucker!


----------



## GLD (Apr 10, 2008)

I bet it is a guy on a Spider rig just trying to get your goat.


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 10, 2008)

my guess is if he hacked your connection already and got on your moms computer, hes cloned her mac address so mac filtering wont do anything for you...

i dont think there is much more you can do at this point.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2008)

heh. any decent hacker can get your ssid even if you dont broadcast it. lots of free programs out there that can easily identify ssids. best thing is to use wpa (any 10 year old with a free sniffing program can hack wep) and then make the password like 40 letters long. that means it will take a lot of time to hack. like months and months.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

he just logged into my network again, except he has his firewall open, i guess thats a downside for him, but im digging around his hard drive and found something to get this guy in more trouble than hacking. He is using our connection for limewire and viewing his folder for saving he is downloading child porn, i think its time to stop dealing with this peice of scum, im gonna take a snapshot of his hard drive and send it to the FBI, let them deal with him


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 10, 2008)

MAC spoofing is doable but a pain. Therefore use MAC access control. Only allow "known" network cards on to the network. You can also WPA on top of that, but just MAC control might be enough.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 10, 2008)

another option is directional antenna, like a corner one or cantenna, or this cheap one, ez-12


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2008)

use wpa2 if you have it make it something thats like not your name or w/e like a word and some numbers..if he's using a packet sniffer or a keylogger as well..disconnect the router from the net and hard line your computer in it to access it. then if you can enable router firewall...stealth your ports set your pass word and un forward forwarded ports


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> he just logged into my network again, except he has his firewall open, i guess thats a downside for him, but im digging around his hard drive and found something to get this guy in more trouble than hacking. He is using our connection for limewire and viewing his folder for saving he is downloading child porn, i think its time to stop dealing with this peice of scum, im gonna take a snapshot of his hard drive and send it to the FBI, let them deal with him



wait, so he is on your network and he has his hdd exposed for sharing or something????? what an idiot.


----------



## itsover65 (Apr 10, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> He is using our connection for limewire and viewing his folder for saving he is downloading child porn, i think its time to stop dealing with this peice of scum, im gonna take a snapshot of his hard drive and send it to the FBI, let them deal with him


 
That's just fucked up, report that asshole and hopefully he'll rot in jail.


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Nail this scumbag candle!  I would call the police immediately.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn. that sucks dude. I accidentally hijacked a guys router and changed all the settings on the router to my specifications. for about a week i had this guys router. When i changed to hard wire i couldn't access my router. I was like WTF? so i reset the router and set it up again. i disconnected and i saw two of the same networks. I was so confused. Then i realized i must have hacked into my neighbors router. so i reset the settings on his router. apparently he had been connected to mine and i had been connected to his. but nothing as screwed up as this candle...get his ass.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2008)

dude tool that guy

and right b4 you do, do a netsend message and tell him he's fucked.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nail this scumbag candle!  I would call the police immediately.



i contacted the FBI already


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 10, 2008)

i hope they catch the scumbag and good job candle you did the right thing, i dont get people get off on that stuff sick bastards...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2008)

lol dude candle grab a web cam camcorder or camera and take pics of the feds storm trooping his house that would be so sick.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

well at least i know why he was using my network and not his, so if it got traced id get canned, it makes sense, but what he doesnt know is this.

His Computer Name is Jonny, its Registered to a Johnathan Phillips according to Windows Vista also.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lol dude candle grab a web cam camcorder or camera and take pics of the feds storm trooping his house that would be so sick.



well first they are gonna stop by here, they are gonna need my router for the court case it has the logs. They said they are comming over tomorrow to investigate and untill then close my wifi connection, which i did


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 10, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well at least i know why he was using my network and not his, so if it got traced id get canned, it makes sense, but what he doesnt know is this.
> 
> His Computer Name is Jonny, its Registered to a Johnathan Phillips according to Windows Vista also.



god damn his is one stupid pedophile, ps get a vid of the feds hauling him off to prision


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 10, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well at least i know why he was using my network and not his, so if it got traced id get canned, it makes sense, but what he doesnt know is this.
> 
> His Computer Name is Jonny, its Registered to a Johnathan Phillips according to Windows Vista also.



lol pWn3d

nice work dude

now i wouldnt copy the stuff off his drive but take a bunch of print screens so they can see incase he decides to del stuff.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 10, 2008)

uber 1337 candle pwned x2


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 10, 2008)

peice of advice, never leave your computer without a firewall, because i will read everything


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 10, 2008)

what a douche...i really would like to see a video of him getting takin down...that would be awesome...somethin tells me the FBI wont let you do that though


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

too bad there isn't a show called FBI like cops...i can just see some cameraman chasing after him as the FBI lag behind. That is what made cops so funny...so i would assume it would happen in FBIs? lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2008)

Man Candle, It's just one thing after another for you man! Just look at the good thing, he's going to be put away for a long time, and you helped put. Then you move away from your sister taking over and get to work with cars again!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.techjamaica.com/forums/showthread.php?p=399242#post399242


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG hells yes nail that asshole, candle! I hope he stays away for a LONG time.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

still dude, i can't believe this guy was stupid enough to share his media over your network. my teacher got caught with this shit.
http://www.wftv.com/news/8186702/detail.html. he was always a little strange.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 10, 2008)

otherthoughts:

along with following everyone else's advice, I'd recommend:

if he's hacking into your wireless network, you can always change your routers settings; to access your router, open up your wireless connection settings and go to 'details' - "Default Gateway" is your router IP.  type that into the address bar in your browser in place of a web address, and you'll connect directly to your router and you can change it's settings, encryption, range, etc from there - your wireless adapters should automatically pick up the changes.  You should also be able to block certain computers through your router as well, most have some form of setting to allow you to block and set MAC addresses . . . it'll take some exploring.

Also, check your A/V software for network settings as well, you can pick up on other computers and block "non-trusted" ones that way as well.

If nothing else, you'll probably be making it such a headache to access your network that he might just give up and move on.


The last resort, if you don't mind going all Stalin-like on his ass - save any important info and media you want to keep on your HDD to another HDD.  Disconnect your other HDDs, and disconnect and completely shut down any other rigs on your network;  next, download some nasty, aggressive, virulent trojan program (they can be found without too much effort) - drop it onto his HDD and either embed it into a file he frequently accesses, or remotely execute it.  If the malware snakes back to your system, just delete everything and do a clean and long re-partition/format.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 10, 2008)

If he has printers shared feed his system some large print files, and while it is hanging on him paste a simple batch file into his startup folder or use his login execution to point at a nice BIOS flash utility.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 10, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> otherthoughts:
> 
> along with following everyone else's advice, I'd recommend:
> 
> ...


the FBI told him to turn it off, it has event logs they can use in their investigation.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 10, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> the FBI told him to turn it off, it has event logs they can use in their investigation.



in that case - nix the system infection idea


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 11, 2008)

so any word from the feds yet?


----------



## vivanco (Apr 11, 2008)

just use the option where you have to enter each computers mac adress to be able to connect to wireless network i have 2 computers that connects to my router wirelessly and i first had to enter their mac adress to be able to use the network, this way noone else other than the ones in your mac list can use the wireless network, hope this helps,,


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2008)

vivanco said:


> just use the option where you have to enter each computers mac adress to be able to connect to wireless network i have 2 computers that connects to my router wirelessly and i first had to enter their mac adress to be able to use the network, this way noone else other than the ones in your mac list can use the wireless network, hope this helps,,



That is helpful, but iirc was already suggested...and his router is being taken by the FBI for the investigation as evidence.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

@candle
any updates?


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 11, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> he just logged into my network again, except he has his firewall open, i guess thats a downside for him, but im digging around his hard drive and found something to get this guy in more trouble than hacking. He is using our connection for limewire and viewing his folder for saving he is downloading child porn, i think its time to stop dealing with this peice of scum, im gonna take a snapshot of his hard drive and send it to the FBI, let them deal with him



Call the cops. NOW!

EDIT: Off by a few hours...

Chris


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2008)

walk over and kick his ass.


----------



## Ehstii (Apr 11, 2008)

whats the word on the FBI coming to your house?


----------



## Guttboy (Apr 18, 2008)

Candle!!!!!!

I hope they fry the FU^&er!!!!!!!  Great job on snaggin the bastard!

I too would love to see a video of the FBI hauling his ass to jail!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

Any update on this Candle???


----------

